# [WEBCAM] Choix et utilisation sous nunux

## BENJI

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter une webcam pour communiquer avec ma famille qui est éparpillée un peu partout sur la planète.

J'ai fait une petite recherche sur ce forum et sur le net pour trouver ce qui tourne bien sous nunux mais j'ai du mal à en retirer une vision claire. Pourriez-vous m'aider à faire mon choix.

J'ai vu que beaucoup d'entre vous ont des logithec mais qu'elle est celle qui répond le mieux à mon besoin :

quickcam messenger

quickcam express

quickcam Pro 4000

quickcam communicate (je n'ai pas réussi à savoir pour celle-ci si elle fonctionnait sous nunux)

Qu'est-ce qui fait avant tout une bonne visio conférence, la qualité de la ligne ADSL ou la webcam ? Le microphone ?

Pouvez-vous me donner votre avis pour m'équiper ? La webcam la moins chère est-elle amplement suffisante par exemple...

Merci d'avance.

----------

## Oliv

Bonjour,

Cette page: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showcat.php?cat=257 devrait t'intéresser... Elle recense le matériel fonctionnant ou pas sous Linux d'après de vrais utilisateurs

 *Quote:*   

> Qu'est-ce qui fait avant tout une bonne visio conférence, la qualité de la ligne ADSL ou la webcam ? 

 

perso je dirais qualité de la ligne ADSL + protocole utilisé

----------

## El_Goretto

Après, ya aussi la capacité de la webcam. Par exemple, moi et ma oldschool quickcam express, c'est elle qui limite le framerate d'une visio-conf.

Après, je suppose que ya eu du progrès depuis, et que n'importe quel cam fait du 640 minimum de facon fluide (>30fps?).

----------

## scout

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> quickcam messenger
> 
> quickcam express
> 
> quickcam Pro 4000
> ...

 

moi j'ai la 4000 et elle marche bien au niveau vidéo, par contre je ne suis jamais arrivé à faire marcher le micro.

La qualité d'image est très correcte.

Vérifie bien que tous les modèles de messenger/express marchent sous linux, te pas seulement quelques chipsets.

En tout cas, ce qui est sur: toutes les 4000 Pro marchent sous linux.

----------

## bong

J'utilise une webcam ldlc...

Les caracteristiques sont tres basiques mais pour ce que j'en fais, c'est tres suffisant.

----------

## BENJI

Ah merci beaucoup pour ces réponses. J'adore ce forum.

Pour bong :

La cam LDLC à l'air d'aussi bon niveau que celles que je regardais chez logitech (messenger et express) et moitié prix.

Qu'en est-il de son installation sous linux ? Te souviens-tu comment tu l'as installé ? As-tu galéré ?

Pour scout :

Mon frère tourne avec une Gentoo, il a la même WEBCAM que toi et il utilise le micro il me semble. Je peux lui en parler si tu veux.

Pour El_Goretto :

Elles font toutes du 640 mini jusqu'à 30fps maintenant

Pour Oliv :

Merci pour la lecture j'ai déjà commencé.

Il me semblait bien que la qualité de la ligne allait y être pour beaucoup et qu'il ne servait à rien d'avoir une super webcam connecté à un réseau faible.

Ma ligne ADSL c'est du 128 ko de chez télé2, dans 4 mois je déménage en zone non dégroupé (j'aurais du 10 Mo au mieux). Aujourd'hui donc une Pro 4000 à mon avis ne se justifie pas, mais dans 4 mois une webcam avec une meilleure définition serait-elle préférable ? Qu'en pensez-vous ?

Merci.

----------

## Oliv

Ben perso je pense que si t'as les fnances, vaut mieux acheter un bon truc maintenant quitte à être un poil limité par ta connexion que d'acheter une webcam de moins bonne qualité et de te rendre dans 6 mois qu'il faut en racheter une autre... à moins que t'es déjà une idée pour recycler la vieille webcam, par exemple la mettre à la porte d'entrée ou dans la chambre des enfants pour surveiller qu'ils ne fassent pas trop de conneries   :Smile: 

----------

## ultrabug

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Ah merci beaucoup pour ces réponses. J'adore ce forum.
> 
> Pour bong :
> 
> La cam LDLC à l'air d'aussi bon niveau que celles que je regardais chez logitech (messenger et express) et moitié prix.
> ...

 

Qui peut le plus, peut le moins. Avec une 4000 tu auras la possibilité de descendre la résolution etc pour t'adapter au mieux à ta ligne donc comme le dit Oliv, vaut mieux prendre la meilleure dès le départ  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Qui peut le plus peu le moins.

Mouais, mouais...

C'est une façon de voir les choses. L'écart de prix mérite d'y regarder d'un peu plus près quand même.

Y a pas loin de 60 euro d'écart !

Qu'en pense Bong, qui lui utilise la LDLC ?

----------

## bong

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Pour bong :
> 
> La cam LDLC à l'air d'aussi bon niveau que celles que je regardais chez logitech (messenger et express) et moitié prix.
> 
> Qu'en est-il de son installation sous linux ? Te souviens-tu comment tu l'as installé ? As-tu galéré ?
> ...

 

Pour l'installer, c'est facile, et c'est la même chose pour n'importe quelle webcam:

```
# emerge spca5xx

# echo "spca5xx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (si tu utilise un 2.6 sinon, c'est /.../kernel-2.4)

# modprobe spca5xx (si tu veux pas redemarrer pour charger ton module)

```

En ce qui concerne la qualité de la webcam, c'est sûr que c'est pas du 30fps en 640x480 avec l'objectif qui suit les mouvements de la personne...  mais pour que les autres voient ma tete en 320x240 sur msn c'est plus que suffisant à mon goût...

PS: rendons à césar ce qui appartient à césar, et remercions  Michel Xhaard pour son driver.

----------

## profy

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge spca5xx
> 
> # echo "spca5xx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (si tu utilise un 2.6 sinon, c'est /.../kernel-2.4)
> 
> # modprobe spca5xx (si tu veux pas redemarrer pour charger ton module)
> ...

 

Merci je viens de l'installer et apparement ca marche  :Very Happy: , par contre le nom du module est spca50x.

----------

## Oni92

 *profy wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   # emerge spca5xx
> 
> # echo "spca5xx" >> /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (si tu utilise un 2.6 sinon, c'est /.../kernel-2.4)
> 
> # modprobe spca5xx (si tu veux pas redemarrer pour charger ton module)
> ...

 

Il existe les deux surtout   :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

Celle ci semble sympa (et pas chere pour les capacités!)

http://www.ldlc.fr/fiche/PB00021903.html

et d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur le net elle est supportée sous nux  :Smile: 

http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml

http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2889

http://linuxfr.org/forums/15/10759.html

voilà voilà, je vais ptet la choisir en ce qui me concerne

----------

## nuts

je fais un ptit up car moi aussi je me tente par une webcam et si en plus de bonne facture et pas chere.

j'en cherche une correcte pour de l'utilisation msn avec une sensibilité a la lumiere correcte et aussi moyen de faire des tofs un peu plus correcte que la video.

la labtec semble pas trop mal. mais bon, faut que je trouve des avis. mais a 20 y a pas trop de risque

----------

## DuF

Perso j'ai une quickcam Pro 4000 avec le driver libre usb-pwc-re et j'en suis pleinement satisfait. Après je peux te répondre qu'elle est très bien pour tes besoins mais je ne garantie pas que nous avons les mêmes critères d'exigences  :Smile: 

----------

## nuts

je me tate, y a ca:

quickcam messenger refresh: http://www.rue-montgallet.com/prix/75012/fiche-technique/28942/

je ne sais pas si elle est supporté sous nux, mais elle a l'air pas trop mal pour 35

edit: en fait elle semble pas terrible. je crois que je me tournerai vers une pro4000

----------

## chipsterjulien

Personnellement, je serais plutôt parti sur un philips car elles sont de bien meilleures qualité que les quickams

----------

## nuts

j'ai entendu dire que les pilotes philips par contre n'etait pas vraiment top.

sinon tu me conseillerai laquel toi pour autour de 30 - 40  ?

----------

## tlepo

Bonjour,

J'ai la chance d'avoir une Philips PCVC740K (ToUCam Pro) et une Quickcam 4000 Pro. Toutes deux me conviennent très bien   :Very Happy:  . Je peux faire du gnomemeeting (bientôt je devrai dire "ekiga"). Elles ont en commun de fonctionner avec le même module pwc; voir saillard.

En plus de ça, gnomemeeting/ekiga pourra bien t'aider. Le site décrit maintenant les règles iptables pour traverser un pare-feu Linux "fait-maison" (cela vaut notamment pour l'utilisation video que tu veux faire). En plus, gnomemeeting fait de la téléphonie sur IP (un casque suffit). Pour cela, après l'installation et le lancement de GM, il suffit d'aller dans la barre principale --> Outils -> Compte PC-to-phone --> on clique sur Créer un compte. Après avoir rempli un formulaire web, on reçoit par courriel un n° de compte et un code PIN à entrer dans les deux cases de la fenêtre ouverte de GM. Et on peut téléphoner partout, en H323. 

Ferai-je de la promo pour GM/ekiga   :Question: 

A+ TLast edited by tlepo on Thu Feb 16, 2006 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## billiob

 *bong wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour l'installer, c'est facile, et c'est la même chose pour n'importe quelle webcam:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Pour avoir une version plus récente du driver dans portage, vous pouvez aller sur ce bug : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=104929 .

----------

